# Irrigational Advice Please



## Texas Bird (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi Guys...Asked y'all's advice last year on grass burrs and you did me good. I had about 70 acres of Coastal sprayed with ammonia and Pastora. Those burrs turned a dark brown. They sprouted seed, but you could tell they were deader than a hammer. YEA!!! But with almost no rain you know how that goes. Been dry, dry, dry fir too many years. Probably won't even get a cow cutting out of it again this year and the big spray last year was $4300.

The land is in Brown County Texas, about 50 miles SE of Abilene and is about 5 hours from me. Trying to at least get the thing to pay the taxes at this point. Don't want to, but may end up leasing it out.

My big question in all this is that I'm going to put in an irrigation well so that I can raise hay. I'm dealing with a 57 acre field that has a pond in the back corner and the well will fill it as well. Then there's actually 2 more fields of about 20 acres apiece that will eventually require water as well. Already planning on a system to remove salt as it's highly unlikely the water will be of useable quality. Will prove via sample of course.

Back to the big question...Being totally ignorant to irrigation, my first thought was I'll buy a big rolling water tank to drag with my 40 horse Ford tractor and drop water it. Then reality set in. Other things in life to do. Then started thinking about a wheel line system. Dream spoiled again as it appears there's more to them than I thought.

Is there a system that will run off the water pressure alone that will simply roll back and forth in a rectangular field? Don't think I need any sprayers, just a drop type system? Looking at about 750 feet for a pass.

Any and all advice welcome on types brands and buying used. Also trying to stay away from the complexity of a pivot?

I have read info here and other places, but am still not sure if I have all the information I need to make a decision.

Thank You for your time.

Texas Bird


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Look at hard hose traveling reels but you are going to have a pretty good pump to run one. at least a 4 x 4 and at least 4 inch main line pipe.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a hard hose traveler or a soft hose system.....either way they use a spray nozzle and water must be forced thru a pipe = $

Risers (to hook up to the unit to get water) would be placed where the unit needs to be strategically placed. Lots of things to consider, head pressure of the pump, length of hard lines, number of bends, all kinds of formulas, but it's all gonna start with the sprayer unit....either hard hose (ie. rain reel) or soft hose (ie. rainbow) everything else can be figured back to the pump.


----------



## Texas Bird (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Corn and Dawg.

Bird


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Avoid gun irrigation if you can. I run soft hose, very easy to move, but man it costs some big bucks to run! Neighbour has started running a low pressure boom thingy that spins round n round pretty quick, and uses very little pressure. Just drags a poly pipe behind it. Seems to work really well.

Running a gun, figure at least 90 psi to make it worthwhile, then to get the throw and avoid wind drift, you need a good volume, and big pressure + big volume = very big $$$.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check out rainbowirrigation.com they're just down the road from me in Fitzgerald ga. Their claim to fame is the soft hose traveler.....good info on their website. One thng to remember, the irrigation system can work you to death if you let it.....keep that in mind when designing it, make it work for you, not the other way around......you don't want to have to babysit the damned thing.......Kudos to you, I couldn't imagine driving 5 hours to farm land.....


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, If you can afford it, sub-surface drip is the ultimate in my opinion.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> Avoid gun irrigation if you can. I run soft hose, very easy to move, but man it costs some big bucks to run! Neighbour has started running a low pressure boom thingy that spins round n round pretty quick, and uses very little pressure. Just drags a poly pipe behind it. Seems to work really well.
> 
> Running a gun, figure at least 90 psi to make it worthwhile, then to get the throw and avoid wind drift, you need a good volume, and big pressure + big volume = very big $$$.


Tell me more about this low pressure thingy skinner....what kinda water does it put out (gpm)?


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> Tell me more about this low pressure thingy skinner....what kinda water does it put out (gpm)?


These thingies here Dawg: http://www.vaughanirrigators.com.au/ They look like they'd cover about a 100' strip a run, drawn by a cable.


----------



## Texas Bird (Sep 7, 2012)

Again, Thanks for the replies.

Who in the world would have thought there would be so much complication just trying to put a little water on the ground?

The soft hose is appealing initially, but yea I heed the warnings of those who have walked the weary paths.

Texas Bird


----------



## Texas Bird (Sep 7, 2012)

You know...I could put in the underground. Would probably be THE THING to do. Even watering at night in this area water losses can often be large because of heat and wind. Seems like it's always blowin.

Another thought I had and I'd want to think someone has it for sale. I have pole power available. Spring loaded cable reels that retract with electric motor/gearbox as far as a soft hose. Get all the homework done, put the reels where you need them and drag them straight out with a tractor or such and let the spring pull them in?


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

One thing that worries me about susurface drip is that if it doesn't rain, the foliage doesn't get to "feel" any of the irrigation water.

I'm sure others will agree, the plants respond so quickly after even a light shower, not even enough to get in the soil. Above ground irrigation helps this, but for some reason, the plants don't respond like they do to rain.

Texas Bird, just remember these two rules of irrigation: 1. If you want to estimate the price of any components of an irrigation system, simply estimate their value, then multiply that by 10.

2. A system will run great while you are watching it. When you go for a meal or bed, gremlins that live inside the system decide it's time to play! I've woken up to some great water features before


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

askinner said:


> One thing that worries me about susurface drip is that if it doesn't rain, the foliage doesn't get to "feel" any of the irrigation water.
> I'm sure others will agree, the plants respond so quickly after even a light shower, not even enough to get in the soil. Above ground irrigation helps this, but for some reason, the plants don't respond like they do to rain.
> 
> Texas Bird, just remember these two rules of irrigation: 1. If you want to estimate the price of any components of an irrigation system, simply estimate their value, then multiply that by 10.
> 2. A system will run great while you are watching it. When you go for a meal or bed, gremlins that live inside the system decide it's time to play! I've woken up to some great water features before


Well said skinner....and I thought those gremlins were just in North America, damn things are everywhere I guess....


----------



## Texas Bird (Sep 7, 2012)

Very believable about multiplying x 10. Appreciate the rainbow and other sprayer info as well. That other one...Vaughn I think...what a crazy looking contraption. I'd probably just stand there in awe everytime I turned it on and watch the show...NARF.

And Lord, never for get Murphy and his pack. I also appreciated the comment on the green of the plant seeing the water versus underground and got to agree.

Again...Appreciated.

Texas Bird


----------

